# le han llamado y la han llamado



## heygrace

Hola a todo.

1. ---*Le* han llamado por teléfono, y han dejado este aviso.

2.---¿Han dejado algún aviso para mí?
   ---si, *la *han llamado por teléfono.

Why "la" was used in the second example instead of "le"? What's the difference?

¿Se puede usar "le"  en el segundo ejemplo, en lugar de "la"? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?

Gracias.


----------



## honeypie

Te recomiendo que busques hilos en este foro o artículos en la red que traten el tema del "leísmo", "laísmo", loísmo", etc. Es un tópico bastante interesante y encontrarás muchas discusiones sobre los usos correctos, incorrectos, y controvertidos...


----------



## caniho

heygrace said:


> Hola a todo.
> 
> 1. ---*Le* han llamado por teléfono, y han dejado este aviso.
> 
> 2.---¿Han dejado algún aviso para mí?
> ---si, *la *han llamado por teléfono.
> 
> Why "la" was used in the second example instead of "le"? What's the difference?
> 
> ¿Se puede usar "le"  en el segundo ejemplo, en lugar de "la"? ¿Cuál es la diferencia?
> 
> Gracias.



_*Lo* han llamado por teléfono (a usted, a él)_
_Le han llamado por teléfono (a usted) (leísmo de cortesía)_
_Le han llamado por teléfono (a él) (leísmo)_
_*La* han llamado por teléfono (a usted, a ella) 

_Todas estas opciones se consideran aceptables, pero las marcadas en negrita son las más correctas desde un punto de vista gramatical.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Caniho _dixit_ (_et ego emendo_):


> Todas estas opciones se consideran aceptables, pero las marcadas en negrita son las *únicas* correctas desde un punto de vista gramatical.


----------



## Ynez

Con el verbo "llamar" se dice de todas las maneras.


Un hilo, por si eres capaz de sacar tu propia conclusión (no creo que sea fácil):

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=390900


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Con el verbo "llamar" se dice de todas las maneras.



Sí, pero es importante aclarar que los que lo dicen con "le" son leístas y los que lo dicen con "lo" y "la" se atienen a la gramática.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí, pero es importante aclarar que los que lo dicen con "le" son leístas y los que lo dicen con "lo" y "la" se atienen a la gramática.



Estás equivocada.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Estás equivocada.


 
No, no lo estoy. Según el DRAE:

*leísmo**.*
* 1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.






Y, como supongo que sabrás, el acusativo es un CD, que es lo que corresponde a la persona llamada.


----------



## caniho

Yo no creo que el verbo llamar tenga nada de especial. Puede funcionar como intransitivo cuando significa hacer uso del teléfono, por ejemplo:

_No desconectes el teléfono que tengo que llamar._
_Voy a llamar a Francia._

Pero cuando lleva un complemento de persona es siempre directo. ¿O conocéis a alguien que diga 'voy a llamarle (a María)'?


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí, pero es importante aclarar que los que lo dicen con "le" son leístas y los que lo dicen con "lo" y "la" se atienen a la gramática.







> No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de* zonas no leístas*: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]).





> Ya desde los orígenes el español *vaciló* entre usar en este caso las formas de *dativo le(s) o las de acusativo lo(s), l(a)s*, vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual



www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> llamar



Esta información está disponible gratuitamente para todo el que tenga interés en conocerla.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El DPD no es la verdad última. Suele distorsionar los hechos para justificar los malos usos extendidos. Lo cierto es que el DRAE sólo considera intransitivo "llamar" cuando significa "establecer una comunicación telefónica", tal como decía Caniho. Cuando el complemento es una persona, el verbo es transitivo y la persona es CD.


----------



## Ynez

Haz una consulta a la RAE. En el hilo que puse antes se ha dicho que la RAE afirma que cuando el significado es "llamar por teléfono" hay que decir *le*. ¿Lo has leído?

Espero que la verdad última no sean tus análisis sintácticos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez, discutir contigo es perder el tiempo. Quédate con "lo que te suena" y con el Google. Y que te aproveche.


----------



## Pernando Findeo

Lo siento, no lo puedo remediar, pero me encantan estas discusiones sobre laísmo, leísmo y loísmo, aunque dudo que los no hispanoparlantes saquen ninguna conclusión válida (hombre, creo que tampoco los hispanohablantes)

Por cierto,



caniho said:


> (...) ¿O conocéis a alguien que diga 'voy a llamarle (a María)'?



sí: yo lo suelo decir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Prima Facie

Ayns...pues yo también lo digo...


----------



## caniho

Pernando Findeo said:


> sí: yo lo suelo decir.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Y también dices abrazarle, besarle, etc? ¿O sólo con llamar?


----------



## Prima Facie

Hum...sí, también digo abrazarle, besarle, etc...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Prima Facie said:


> Hum...sí, también digo abrazarle, besarle, etc...



Por tanto, eres leísta...


----------



## swift

Estos hilos son siempre entretenidísimos.

El ejemplo que del DPD transcribe Ynez (¡hola! ) no debería cogernos desprevenidos. Para mayor claridad lo copiaré a continuación y luego lo comentaré:



> No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]).


Quienes estamos familiarizados con el habla mexicana podemos, sin necesidad de aclaraciones abrazadas por corchetes, adivinar que se trata de un uso mexicano. Y es que ese _le_ es muy característico de ellos.

- ¿Y no sabe a qué hora regresa? ¿Hay algún número al que pueda llamarle?

En ese caso, "llamar" es verbo intransitivo y el "le" está de más. Lo mismo pasa en este otro ejemplo:

- ¿Y por qué no le llamas al número que te dio Alfonso?
- Tienes razón, voy a llamarle.

Y también en el ejemplo recogido en el DPD: _le_ no remite a persona alguna.

Como es sabido, México es un país no leísta, de modo que la Academia tiene razón al decir que aún en zonas no leístas se da el uso del pronombre "le" con el verbo llamar; pero en ese uso, el verbo es intransitivo.

Queda la curiosidad de este otro uso: pásele, síguele, ándale... El pronombre no remite a ninguna persona. Es un vicio del lenguaje. Claro que, para un leísta, esto podría parecer incomprensible.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pernando Findeo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Por tanto, eres leísta...



Bueno, como yo también lo digo, pues también seré leísta. Sin embargo, sólo un poco, pues nunca refiriéndome a cosas (¿vale esto como media excusa, MarieSuzanne?)



swift said:


> Estos hilos son siempre entretenidísimos.



Sí yo también decía que estos hilos me gustan.

Saludos.


----------



## Ezcolapio

La (femenino), le (indistinto) para ambos géneros. Le han llamado (él-ella); la han llamado (ella)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pernando, no era una acusación. Simplemente quería decir que, al ser leísta, no servía para dirimir la cuestión del uso transitivo o intransitivo de "llamar".


----------



## Prima Facie

MarieSuzanne said:


> Por tanto, eres leísta...


 
Entre otras muchas cosas, me temo...


----------



## heygrace

Es muy difícil para mí ......

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Prima Facie

Heygrace, es incluso difícil para muchos de nosotros, nativos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El tema del leísmo es una consecuencia de la diacronía del castellano y de hechos de naturaleza morfosintáctica.
1. En latín, *el OD de un vbo. tr. act.* se marcaba con un morfema de caso, llamado *acusativo*, y no llevaba nunca preposiciones. El morfema en sg. era -*m* (que en el s. III ya no se pronunciaba, aunque sí se escribía siempre) y en pl. -*s*.
2. En latín, el OI, siempre referido a personas, se marcaba por el caso dativo (-i larga en sg., -is/-bus en plural confundido con el caso ablativo que marcaba el CC). Su valor no era como en castellano, sino que maecaba el perjudicado o beneficiado con la acción verbal.
3. En latín vulgar _con el dativo competía_ un _CC de dirección_, el sintagma preposicional _ad + acusativo_ (ese _ad_ dará nuestra preposición-morfema _a_).
4. En el latín vulgar de la zona en la que nacen los dialectos que conformarán el primitivo castellano, el *OD de *_*persona conocida* o in dividualizada_ toma la forma de _ad + acusativo_, entendiéndose este sintagma como la *dirección hacia* (_ad_) o la _tendencia hacia *alguien*_ en quien cumplirse la acción verbal.
5. De esta manera, vienen a *confundirse* los sintagmas usados para marcar el *OD*, el *OI* y el primitivo* CC de dirección*, _ad + acusativo_ en el que se basan los otros dos valores.
6. Esta _polisemia morfosintáctica_ de la construcción de _ad + acusativo_, que en castellano será un sintagma marcado por la preposición *a* que tiene ahora *tres valores*, *dos morfemáticos* (como los morfemas de caso): marca el *OD de persona* (morfema de acusativo) y el *OI *(morfema de dativo); y *uno preposicional* (en parte también morfemático ya que marca el CC) para marcar un sintagma preposicional *CC de dirección* (que en latín incluso se podía no marcar con preposición en el caso de verbos de movimiento, ya que el acusativo siempre marcó una _dirección hacia_, la del verbo hacia el OD, la del sujeto hacia un lugar o un tiempo).
7. Ante esta acumulación de posibilidades interpretativas en cuanto al OD y al OI, el _sistema pronominal átono de 3ª persona_ del castellano, desde muy pronto, con _epicentro_ en el norte de Castilla, Cantabria, Burgos, Valladolid, La Rioja, se empieza a desiquilibrar, según el modelo expuesto, en su claro sistema (que conserva el gallegoportugués) *lo/la/los/las* como *OD*, *le/les* como *OI*. El *le*, OI, empieza a ocupar el lugar de *lo*, OD, formándose un nuevo sistema de oposiciones:* le* (masc. de persona)/*lo* (masc. de cosa)/*la* (fem.)/*les* (masc. de persona)/*los* (masc. de cosa)/*las* (fem.). A su vez, siegue existiendo el sistema del OI, _le/les_. 
8. El sistema, en su desequilibrio, ha dado lugar a _fenómenos de reajuste_ como el *loísmo* y el *laísmo*, normales en el epicentro del desajuste (Castilla la Vieja) entre gente iletrada.
_Fuera de su lugar natural_, y *siempre en la lengua escrita* no costumbrista, el *leísmo es un grave solecismo* que desequilibra el sistema pronominal que usamos la mayoría del mundo hispano. *Madrid* con sus medios de *comunicación de masas*, es hoy el gran centro difusor, especialmente por la televisión y la música. La *RAE*, con una gran *irresponsabilidad* bendice el fenómeno, porque lo usa la "intelectualidad" madrileña, muchos miembros de la Academia, y la otra mitad gacetilleros que desde la prensa tienen su cierto poder.
Espero haber explicado, con la mayor claridad que sé, la historia, el porqué y las consecuencias de este preocupante fenómeno erosivo de la lengua actual en parte de la Península Ibérica (donde avanza a gran velocidad impulsado por la televisión).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Muy cierto, Xiao. Por culpa de la irresponsabilidad de la RAE, los leístas se sienten amparados y pregonan a los cuatro vientos que su leísmo es tan correcto como el uso gramatical y etimológico. Y no sólo no hacen el más mínimo esfuerzo por corregirse, sino que quieren enseñar ese mal uso a cuanto extranjero pide asesoramiento.


----------



## Prima Facie

MarieSuzanne said:


> Muy cierto, Xiao. Por culpa de la irresponsabilidad de la RAE, los leístas se sienten amparados y pregonan a los cuatro vientos que su leísmo es tan correcto como el uso gramatical y etimológico. Y no sólo no hacen el más mínimo esfuerzo por corregirse, sino que quieren enseñar ese mal uso a cuanto extranjero pide asesoramiento.


 
Bueno, sólo algunos. Otros tratamos de corregirnos :-D


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Prima Facie said:


> Bueno, sólo algunos. Otros tratamos de corregirnos :-D



Es verdad, es verdad. Hay muchos como tú. Pero me temo que no es el caso de la mayoría. Sin ir más lejos, no hay más que ver a los leístas de este foro que defienden con uñas y dientes la "corrección" de su uso.


----------



## Prima Facie

Defender lo absurdo siempre me ha parecido de necios. Me gusta considerarme no-necia


----------



## swift

MarieSuzanne said:


> Es verdad, es verdad. Hay muchos como tú. Pero me temo que no es el caso de la mayoría. Sin ir más lejos, no hay más que ver a los leístas de este foro que defienden con uñas y dientes la "corrección" de su uso.


 
A veces se trata de describir un uso, MarieSuzanne.  Sobre la transitividad del verbo llamar, el DPD es muy claro:



> Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=llamar


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Swift, una cosa es dar cuenta de un uso y otra muy distinta decir que todo vale, como si todas las formas fueran igualmente correctas. Eso es lo que me molesta.


----------

